# Problema de encendido Sony KV-29FS100L



## DelGadoSntGo (Jul 31, 2014)

Soy nuevo en este foro, de antemano muchas gracias por leerme!

Bueno, los detalles son estos:
-Mientras mas tiempo se haya dejado fuera de funcionamiento, es mas fácil que esta encienda (La deje meses & encendia a la primera los primeros días, despues de su uso varios días dejaba de hacerlo, aunque una de mil si lo hace)

-En ocasiones cuando enciende, se ve en la pantalla diferencia de colores empezando desde el centro hasta el exterior, en tonos verdes & rojos.

-Primero enciende el Audio & al parecer este no da problemas, pero cuando no logra encender el video o el tubo de rayos catódicos es cuando se apaga después de unos 4 segundos.

No se si con esos detalles se pueda inutir si es algun capacitor, soldadura fría, etc, o si necesite mas a fondo el chequeo.
Cualquier cosa que necesite de mas mi info se lo agradezco que lo comenten, muchas gracias


----------



## enrique gongar (Ago 6, 2014)

*DelGadoSntGo:*

En atención a tu consulta te brindo la siguiente información, la cual está basada en el "Manual de Servicio" del modelo  *KV-29FS100L* con el chasis *BA6*.

En primera instancia puedo mencionarte que éste tipo de chasis de Televisor Sony, está provisto de un fuente que regula su voltaje por medio del circuito integrado *MCZ3001D* (IC600), el cual compensará las variaciones de voltaje que existan a la entrada de alimentación de corriente alterna (CA).

Éste famoso *MCZ3001D* tiene la suerte de padecer el síntoma que mencionas en tu consulta:



DelGadoSntGo dijo:


> -Mientras mas tiempo se haya dejado fuera de funcionamiento, es mas fácil que esta encienda (La deje meses & encendía a la primera los primeros días, después de su uso varios días dejaba de hacerlo, aunque una de mil si lo hace)




Aunque NO puedo asegurarte que el* MCZ3001D* sea el absoluto responsable de ésta falla en el caso del Televisor que tienes en reparación, si puedo decirte que es necesario efectuar algunas pruebas para que puedas determinarlo, pues en mi experiencia pienso que éste Televisor puede tener dos fallas distintas, una la de demora en encender, y otra que provoca la alteración de color y que se apague el aparato, tal como también mencionaste:



DelGadoSntGo dijo:


> -En ocasiones cuando enciende, se ve en la pantalla diferencia de colores empezando desde el centro hasta el exterior, en tonos verdes & rojos.
> 
> -Primero enciende el Audio & al parecer este no da problemas, pero cuando no logra encender el video o el tubo de rayos catódicos es cuando se apaga después de unos 4 segundos




Por tal motivo creo conveniente que comiences a aislar la falla de las etapas involucradas, para lo cual necesitarás primero que otra cosa, saber si la fuente está entregando los +130 volts en el pin # 2 del FlyBack *T585*, así como también a las otras fuentes derivadas del Transformador Chopper *T603*, de esa manera al medir ese voltaje de +130 Volts en ese punto, podrás pensar parcialmente que el valor es correcto hasta volverlo a reconfirmar al final de la reparación.

Cuando intentas encender el Televisor y ya no es posible, entonces debes medir nuevamente en el mismo pin # 2 del FlyBack *T585*, para que te puedas dar cuenta de que muy probablemente ese voltaje de +130 Volts NO lo tienes.

El razonamiento lógico por experiencia puede indicar que el *MCZ3001D* (IC600), ya está defectuoso, y será conveniente sustituirlo por otro que esté funcionando totalmente bien en otro chasis del mismo modelo, hago énfasis en éste punto por que existieron muchos lotes de ese *MCZ3001D* que salieron defectuosos o no son originales, y si lo compras y no se corrige el defecto no se podrá seguir avanzando en buena forma con ésta reparación.

En mi paso por internet conocí un truco para intentar hacer funcionar nuevamente al *MCZ3001D* defectuoso sin necesidad de cambiarlo, y es solamente colocando un capacitor de cerámica de 15nF (153K), en paralelo con la *R631* (12KΩ), que va en el pin 4 del IC *MCZ3001D*.

Aquí dejo el Link de la página de donde obtuve esa información hace ya un par de años:

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_de_tv/1005174.html


Aunque para que todo esto te sea verdaderamente útil, convendrá que cuentes con el "Manual de Servicio" del Televisor referido, en él encontrarás el procedimiento para interpretar el código de falla por medio del diodo LED que tiene enfrente el chasis del Televisor, ya que según el conjunto de destellos que tenga dicho LED al apagarse el Televisor, indicará en que etapa puede encontrarse el problema, aunque esto sea realmente una orientación nada más, te puede servir para familiarizarte un poco más con el sistema de protección en Televisores Sony de varios chasises, aquí una imagen de la tabla de interpretación de destellos del LED:








El diagnóstico principal lo tendrás que efectuar tu mismo, pues el hecho de que se apague el Televisor obedece a más de una razón, ya que la protección se activa tanto por falla en la fuente, como en la etapa horizontal, así como también la etapa vertical suele reportar en muchos de los casos problemas a la protección.

Te dejo el siguiente Link para que si lo deseas, descargues un fragmento del "Manual de Servicio", pues como es mayor a 5Mb, NO pude ponerlo aquí en el foro como "Archivo adjunto":


http://www.mediafire.com/view/5443tr4c0bu2sh8/KV-29FS100L,_Chasis_BA-6.pdf


Espero que en algo te puedan ser útiles éstas líneas, pues noté que en seis días no habías recibido respuesta alguna, y yo intenté brindarte alguna pista.


Desde Chicoloapan Estado de México, te envío ¡Saludos!


----------

